# Nitrous Guys check in - NOS install on LS2



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

I am currently in the process of installing the N.O.S. 05177 dry kit on my buddy’s C6 auto and on my 05 GTO auto. Both the cars share the LS2 and I was wondering has anybody out there tried this kit or a similar dry kit on there LS2 cars? If so, I've heard a lot about the toque management on these car and was wondering if this will give me any type of problems? Both cars will be running low jets no greater than 75 hp. I am very familiar with the kit and have done several installs on c5's and late model f-bodies and never ran into a problem; I am hoping this to be the same. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't done it but I'm seriously considering a 150 shot wet, I'm stuck between that and a turbo.......problem is, every day I come to work I stair at the display turbo we have and it's beautiful! :cheers


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I haven't done it but I'm seriously considering a 150 shot wet, I'm stuck between that and a turbo.......problem is, every day I come to work I stair at the display turbo we have and it's beautiful! :cheers



lol! That is one thing I don't miss about sales.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Sad thing is, it's my own fault!! I'm the one that put the damn things in stock! :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I believe the 517X series dry kits rely on using nitrous to spike the fuel pressure regulator into delivering more fuel, since the regulator is in the fuel sender assembly in the tank, how do you plan on doing this?


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> I believe the 517X series dry kits rely on using nitrous to spike the fuel pressure regulator into delivering more fuel, since the regulator is in the fuel sender assembly in the tank, how do you plan on doing this?


I don't know what you are referring to. The set up on the ls2 is no different than the ls1 when it comes to this kit. Also Im talking about the NOS 05177 kit not the 517x kit. I'm almost complete on a new c6 and there is no difference from my c5 ls1. Kit cost $570 out the door not including the heater.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

newagegoat said:


> I don't know what you are referring to. The set up on the ls2 is no different than the ls1 when it comes to this kit. Also Im talking about the NOS 05177 kit not the 517x kit. I'm almost complete on a new c6 and there is no difference from my c5 ls1. Kit cost $570 out the door not including the heater.


So let me understand this, you're not adding fuel at all. I understand its a dry kit but shouldn't you add some fuel? :confused


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah thats what I'm trying to understand, every 517X series Kit I've seen had a ,provision to spike the fuel pressure regulator, on a returnless car thats damn near impossible.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

With a dry kit the Nitrous is injected into the intake before it hits the MAF sensor and the computer adds the extra fuel through the fuel injection system. Of course, you cant run a very large shot with a dry system because the stock FI system can only add so much fuel. I've heard of people running as high as a 150 dry shot on an LS1, but personally I wouldn't run more than 75 or 100 dry.


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

:agree :agree


stucker said:


> With a dry kit the Nitrous is injected into the intake before it hits the MAF sensor and the computer adds the extra fuel through the fuel injection system. Of course, you cant run a very large shot with a dry system because the stock FI system can only add so much fuel. I've heard of people running as high as a 150 dry shot on an LS1, but personally I wouldn't run more than 75 or 100 dry.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

stucker said:


> With a dry kit the Nitrous is injected into the intake before it hits the MAF sensor and the computer adds the extra fuel through the fuel injection system. Of course, you cant run a very large shot with a dry system because the stock FI system can only add so much fuel. I've heard of people running as high as a 150 dry shot on an LS1, but personally I wouldn't run more than 75 or 100 dry.


OHHHH OKAY..... :cheers


----------



## gto04 (Jan 28, 2005)

Dry kits are not as efficient as wet kits . When you inject nitrous , no matter where you put it before the throttle body , it sprays it into the plenum , an there it gets unevenly dispursed into each intake runner , creating a different air fuel ratio for each cylinder because you are relying on the stock fuel system to compensate (which injects the same amount of fuel into each cylinder via the fuel injectors, not knowing about the addition of uneven nitrous distribution) , now a wet kit , as example the nx kit which freezes the fuel at the nozzle and carries it with it and then gets unevenly dispursed into each cylinder , creating different amounts of nitrous in each cylinder , but at least has consistent air fuel ratios in each cylinder because of the fuel carried along with it with the nitrous which causes a safer running condition and more power . Hey , just my .002 .


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

I got a question - I'm no mechanic and never used nos on any of my previous cars. Isn't any nos absolute hell on your engine? it's gotta cause major wear and tear.


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

If you don't go crazy big shots and ensure you retard timing and/or put more fuel into the spray, The only real wear-and-tear on the car is driveline components and not internals. With that said, you can't really tell if you have a lean condition cylinder-to-cylinder because of the uneven mixture whether its dry or wet. So, yes you can do some damage if you go lean. If you stay a little on the fat side with fuel, you should not be doing any damage.

The only way to be sure cylinder-to-cylinder is direct port injection and monitoring every cylinder with a pyrometer on the headers or exhaust manifold.


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

What is the status of this project? It's amazing what a difference there is in this site compared to the site i used to browse. You guys actually sound like you know what you're talking about. I had a Stratus before and I am so excited to have a GTO and a support system for it (this site). I don't know if this guy's a member here but has a sweet car. Check it out...

HERE IT IS


----------

